# Who can build me one of these



## Jim (Oct 23, 2015)

I love the ones you can buy, but my Lord, they want thousands for them. If I had an ounce of hand tool skills I would be all over this. Which one of you can build me one of these? :LOL2: Maybe Bassboy1 can fabricate one for me with metal.

https://adventure-truck.sfglobe.com/?id=15790&src=fbfan_15790


----------



## lswoody (Oct 23, 2015)

A very good idea but thousands??? Gah!!!!


----------



## Jim (Oct 23, 2015)

lswoody said:


> A very good idea but thousands??? Gah!!!!



Yes! The ones made by a company called Truck Vault get pricey. I'm sure the craftsmanship is top notch, but I drink cheap beer and not champagne. :lol:


----------



## bobberboy (Oct 24, 2015)

You plan to move into it?


----------



## Jim (Oct 24, 2015)

bobberboy said:


> You plan to move into it?


 :LOL2: 

No, but the extra storage would be a huge plus. I have an extended cab Silverado and 3 kids. I need all the extra space I can get.


----------



## Kismet (Oct 24, 2015)

Jim said:


> bobberboy said:
> 
> 
> > You plan to move into it?
> ...




Won't work out, Jim. I tried it years ago when my daughters were little. Investigated a bit, and it turns out there are LAWS against putting your children in either the trunk, or drawers in the pickup bed. #-o 

Lord, those girls could bicker !!!

Nice thought, though.


=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Jim (Oct 24, 2015)

:LOL2:


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 24, 2015)

Jim said:


> I love the ones you can buy, but my Lord, they want thousands for them. If I had an ounce of hand tool skills I would be all over this. Which one of you can build me one of these? :LOL2: Maybe Bassboy1 can fabricate one for me with metal.
> 
> https://adventure-truck.sfglobe.com/?id=15790&src=fbfan_15790


On it!


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 27, 2015)

bassboy1 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I love the ones you can buy, but my Lord, they want thousands for them. If I had an ounce of hand tool skills I would be all over this. Which one of you can build me one of these? :LOL2: Maybe Bassboy1 can fabricate one for me with metal.
> ...




I need one too!


----------



## Wyatt (Oct 27, 2015)

Looks like a waste of space to me. Think of all that extra room you could have WITHOUT that in the bed. I have a bench seat up front so bam, that's where I'll sleep.


----------



## Jim (Oct 27, 2015)

Wyatt said:


> Looks like a waste of space to me. Think of all that extra room you could have WITHOUT that in the bed. I have a bench seat up front so bam, that's where I'll sleep.



Not for sleep! But there is potential! :LOL2: 

This is just for storage!


----------



## Seon (Oct 27, 2015)

One could buy one of these, build a raised frame and slap a piece of plywood over it.






I bought my slider off craigslist for $300 and it sure comes in handy for loading and undloading heavy items for this old man :wink: .


----------



## Jim (Oct 27, 2015)

Seon said:


> One could buy one of these, build a raised frame and slap a piece of plywood over it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A slider on top of the storage box would be so huge! :beer:


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 27, 2015)

one of the service guys that repairs some washers here has one. it is SWEET! dont have to crawl in the back of the truck to get something that is in the back


----------



## Bigwrench (Oct 27, 2015)

That would be a perfect addition to my Silverado !! Great Idea !


----------



## jethro (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't know... to me I'm pretty happy with a tonneau cover and a bunch of huge plastic bins.


----------



## Jim (Oct 27, 2015)

jethro said:


> I don't know... to me I'm pretty happy with a tonneau cover and a bunch of huge plastic bins.


You are no fun! :LOL2:


----------



## Wyatt (Oct 27, 2015)

jethro said:


> I don't know... to me I'm pretty happy with a tonneau cover and a bunch of huge plastic bins.


This guy gets it!


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 27, 2015)

I tell you what I really want is an OEM side access toolbox. Basically, use the wasted space below the bed, in front of the wheel on each side, to make a small dry box. 

Much like the underbody boxes you see on flatbeds, but factory built into the sheetmetal, to retain the pickup lines. Dodge came close when they built the top access into the bed sides, but I'd much prefer have the lower side access, and not lose bed width. 

Just need enough space to store straps, extra trailer hitch, recovery chain, etc, without having them bouncing around in the bed, or loose in the cab. For someone who often hauls with a truck, a toolbox across the bed eats up too much space - can't slide two pallets into the bed with a toolbox there. The side boxes that are designed to fit between the wheel well and the front of the bed are clever, but when carrying 5x10' sheets, that space is needed. Tonneu covers make the bed useless for any real loads.

Any auto designers listening?


----------



## swcr (Oct 28, 2015)

bassboy1 said:


> I tell you what I really want is an OEM side access toolbox. Basically, use the wasted space below the bed, in front of the wheel on each side, to make a small dry box.



Ford and Chevy both did that over 40 years ago.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 28, 2015)

swcr said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > I tell you what I really want is an OEM side access toolbox. Basically, use the wasted space below the bed, in front of the wheel on each side, to make a small dry box.
> ...



2 questions. How have I not seen that before? And more importantly, why did they stop?

I've seen a couple homebrew versions on older (but not that old) pickups, one very well done, and one pretty crude. I'm half tempted to do it (very well done, of course) on whatever truck I end up with next.


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2015)

Wonder why they don't do it anymore?


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 29, 2015)

you can find the side access panel in some Titans and tundras now.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm gonna have to give this some thought. Don't know how long my truck will last with over 200XXXX miles, but it sure would come in handy.


----------

